
Companies, Don’t Discriminate Front-End Developers - riqbal
https://medium.com/@sadiqevani/companies-don-t-discriminate-front-end-developers-6b824c49de49
======
salemh
The actual title is "Companies! Don’t discriminate Front-end Developers!",
which changes the headline meaning in my opinion[1].

As it is, "Companies Don’t Discriminate Front-End Developers", sounds like the
crux of the Medium post is "Companies do not discriminate against front-end
developers", whereas, the post headline and content reads as, "Companies, stop
discriminating against front-end developers."

While its more of a rant, it would be nice to have more specifics on that
complexity vs UX and other generalized subjects.

I say this, because being submitted to HN it is probably targeting a technical
audience, vs, this reads more to "business" folks who may not understand the
back end vs front-end.

[1] Maybe HN removes ! marks, so I would edit in a , if possible after
"Companies".

~~~
riqbal
Updated. Thank you for your suggestion

